# Lectric-FX Flintlock Flanger (A/DA Flanger)



## benny_profane (Nov 11, 2021)

This thing is incredible. It's an extremely versatile modulation circuit capable of delivering hollow pipe and jet engine flanger sounds as well as subtler flanger movement. Beyond flanger, lush chorus, vibrato, percussive tremolo, and a pseudo-phaser can be dialed in. Removing the LFO allows the pedal to be used as a really interesting notch filter. In short, a knob turner's dream. Highly recommend this build for anyone considering it.

The circuit board is densely packed, but well-designed and easy to populate. The Lectric crew did a great job here! There's no wasted space on the board (or within the 1590BB enclosure). The calibration process rather involved (even by BBD standards), and range parameters are a bit too sensitive for the single turn resolution trimmers—a multi-turn trimmer would make calibration easier—but it's doable with the 3362p trimmers with patience.

The interaction between the MANUAL / RANGE / SPEED controls is extremely interesting. The THRESHOLD control helps deal with some of the noise inherent to the circuit while adding dynamics to the response.

When I was picking out the color palette, this combination reminded me of some of @Bio77's builds. I took a cue from some of his builds and used a similar typeface. @thewintersoldier provided guidance with the board mounting. (Thanks again for the help guys!) I'm not sure if I'm set on the knobs.

Check it.



https://imgur.com/a/F8899FZ


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 11, 2021)

Great build, looks awesome inside and out!
Looks like a versatile circuit indeed.


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 11, 2021)

You had me at jet engine…


----------



## giovanni (Nov 11, 2021)

Very cool! Where did you get the faceplate?


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 11, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Very cool! Where did you get the faceplate?


It's not a faceplate. I masked off and painted the green area on top of the purple base. The text is on a waterslide decal over the green.


----------



## giovanni (Nov 11, 2021)

Gotcha! Is there a way to use regular dip opamps instead of those funky looking ones?


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 11, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Gotcha! Is there a way to use regular dip opamps instead of those funky looking ones?


The footprint for this build is for the SIP op amps. I suppose you could use some sort of converter board, but that would be a hassle for an in-production part.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 11, 2021)

Very nice build.  Looks fantastic!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 11, 2021)

Well that looks great and now I'm interested. Does it need a bunch of oddball hard to get chips?


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 11, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Well that looks great and now I'm interested. Does it need a bunch of oddball hard to get chips?


Not particularly beyond the MN3007.


----------



## Bio77 (Nov 11, 2021)

Holy crap!  Epic build!  The guts look so sharp, it's like a software rendering. The enclosure came out great.  

Where can I get a Fred Perry 3PDT board?  Is that cap for ramped on effect?


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 11, 2021)

Very very nice @benny_profane 
I happen to have a MN3007 so this is very tempting…


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 11, 2021)

Bio77 said:


> Holy crap!  Epic build!  The guts look so sharp, it's like a software rendering. The enclosure came out great.
> 
> Where can I get a Fred Perry 3PDT board?  Is that cap for ramped on effect?


Thanks! I made that bypass board. (The Fred Perry similarities were unintentional—it’s an olive branch laurel.) the cap is there so that the LED fades out when bypassed.


----------



## fig (Nov 11, 2021)

Outstanding work sir.


----------



## Bio77 (Nov 11, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Thanks! I made that bypass board. (The Fred Perry similarities were unintentional—it’s an olive branch laurel.) the cap is there so that the LED fades out when bypassed.


That's cool. I've got one that MB did in my stash but I haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 11, 2021)

Bio77 said:


> That's cool. I've got one that MB did in my stash but I haven't tried it out yet.


That one is a little different. Mine only fades out. Brian made a deluxe version with two-way ramping.


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 11, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Very very nice @benny_profane
> I happen to have a MN3007 so this is very tempting…


I know there are a lot of flanger projects about to happen in the DIY world, but this one is exceptional. It really is a whole lot more than just a flanger.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 11, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Not particularly beyond the MN3007.


Just looked at the lectric page for this. I can use a 3207 instead?


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 11, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Just looked at the lectric page for this. I can use a 3207 instead?


It’s designed to work with either chip. The 3207 version will run at a lower voltage (9V). I’m not sure how the lower voltage / different chip would impact performance. I know the build doc addresses chip selection, though.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 11, 2021)

Yeah I just read the build doc and it says it will work with a 3207 but they recommend the 3007 and that the 3207 may require a bunch of extra tweaking. Off to find a 3007 I guess 🦸


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 11, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Yeah I just read the build doc and it says it will work with a 3207 but they recommend the 3007 and that the 3207 may require a bunch of extra tweaking. Off to find a 3007 I guess 🦸


Small bear and cabintech have them.


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 11, 2021)

If SB and cabintech are out of stock @Harry Klippton I have one for sale for $2,000,000 ono.


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 29, 2021)

Lectric Fx has a 15% off sale through December 3rd (code: CYBER21).


----------



## fig (Nov 29, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> If SB and cabintech are out of stock @Harry Klippton I have one for sale for $2,000,000 ono.


I _may_ be able to beat that price....let me crunch some numbers.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 29, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Lectric Fx has a 15% off sale through December 3rd (code: CYBER21).


I bit this bullet and finally ordered it this morning


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 29, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I bit this bullet and finally ordered it this morning


Stoked to see what you come up with!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 29, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Stoked to see what you come up with!


Well it won't be for quite a while but I did make sure to secure a mn3007 for it


----------

